# Mikrofon  Stimme Verändern ?!



## One and only (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,
Hab da ne Frage:
Gibt es ein Programm wo man Direkt vom Mikrofon die Stimme verändern kann?
Also ich hab skype, kennen ja bestimmt von euch n Paar, und ich möchte das der andere 
Teilnehmer meine Stimme so verzerrt hört *grins* geht das ? 
Hoffendlich kann mir jemand von euch Helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, christian


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Hmmm

Mir fällt auf anhieb keins ein.

Für so etwas bräuchtest du ja eine Programm was dein eingehendes Microfonsignal in echtzeit filtert und verzerrt.

Viele Soundeditoren können Verzerren und Verändern aber das nur wenn sie eine Datei als Grundlage haben die sie dann neu berechnen.

Ich habe eine Creative Soundblaster Live Player. In dem Software Packet was dort mitgeliefert wird gibt es eine Software bei dem man Effekte und Klangbilder in Echtzeit über alles was man hört legen kann. Sprich man kann beim Musik hören ein anderes Klangfeld einstellen und dann hört sich zum Bsp alles so an als wenn man in einem Saal sitzt. Dort sind auch andere Effekte möglich wie zB. das Runterpitchen von ganzen Oktaven (gibt nen coolen Effekt wenn man dann ins Mic spricht   )

Naja aber wie gesagt dein Vorhaben wird schwer.....

Wüste ich nicht wie ich sowas realisieren soll. Aber geben muss es sowas hab schon mal beim Zocken einen im Voice gehört der sich original wie der kleine Nils angehört hat  

MFG Frumpy


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. März 2004)

Also erstmal es gibt solche Programme ... inwiefern das mit skype funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, denn skype greift dein mike-in direkt ab und codet es mit seinen eigenen codecs... also probieren .... 

hIER mal ein Link ...
AV VCS 3.0
http://www.newfreeware.com/internet/580/


----------



## Meyerchen (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

probier mal funny voice.

freeware  funny voice


----------



## Dulyp (3. Mai 2004)

*Sound verzerren*

Also mit der Soundblaster Live geht es auf jeden Fall!
Selbst die SB Live Player kann die Stimme verzerren
und das natürlich in Echtzeit, da dies der Chip der Karte
übernimmt. Soeine Karte, die es ja schon seit ca. 3-4 Jahren
gibt, kann man über z.B. Ebay für höchstens 30-40 Euro ersteigern.
Ich denke mal wenn man ein bisschen sucht, ist die Karte schon
für 15 Euro zu haben.


----------



## DjCrime (19. Mai 2004)

Das ganze gibts auch in teuer, falls es jemanden interessiert. Mir fällt da der NI Vokator ein.


----------

